# Root Server bei 1blue.de - help me



## rexee (23. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Also ich sehe bald nicht mehr durch. Ich habe eine domain names http://www.sponsor-games.de angelegt. Der FTP Kontakt functioniert auch, nur das Problem ist ich lade dateien in httpsdocs und httpdocs, beide verzechnise sind mit einer html datei gefüllt. Index.html!!

So nun schaue ich mir die sache an und schwups steht da.:" In kürze wird hier eine Internetpräsens entstehen"

Kann mir da wer helfen ?

Vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Andreas Späth (23. September 2006)

1, Du solltest keinen Rootserver mieten, wenn du anscheinend nichtmal das Prinzip von Shared Hosting Servern zu verstehen scheinst.
Solche Server sind es dann von denen Spammails in die Welt geschickt werden, aber dazu gab es hier ja schon zahlreiche Threads.
2. Falsches Forum, ich denke nicht dass es einen Liveworkshop zu deinem Server geben wird 
3. Groß Kleinschreibung bitte besser beachten
4. Nun helfe ich dir doch noch bei deinem Problem, ich will mal nicht so sein 

Ersetz mal die index.html durch eine eigene HTML Datei. Dann solltest du da auch etwas sehen.
Alternativ kannst du sie auch einfach weglassen, dann siehst du, sofern nicht in der Apache Konfig anders eingestellt, den Directory Index.


Edit: Falls die index.html bereits von dir selbst sein sollte, würde ich mal gucken ob du die Domain noch auf deinen Server leiten musst (irgendwo im Controlpanel, kenne blue1 selbst nicht).


----------



## rexee (23. September 2006)

Also ich habe nun die index mal gelöscht,
eine directory erscheint nicht mal im anschein.

Das Problem besteht noch weiterhin, aber danke für deine Hilfe


----------

